

Startup Dinner / News.YC Meetup Berlin, December 10 (Wednesday) - wheels

We've done a few startup dinners at my place in the past, but this time I'm going to extend the invitation out a little further.<p>If you'd like to come by we'll be it'll be at Kiefholzstr. 9 (near Görlizer Park) at 20:00 on Wednesday, December 10.<p>Drop me a line via email or Twitter (both in my profile) if you're interested in coming by so that we'll know how much food / beer to sort out.  There's a projector and wifi there if people feel moved to demo stuff.<p>If this catches on and we eventually outgrow my living room, we'll start doing the dinners on a more predictable schedule.  :-)
======
jonasvp
That's cool, we're a startup located right on Görlitzer Str., across from the
Edelweiß. I'll be sure to drop by on Wednesday and maybe we can do one of the
next meetups in our office...

------
markessien
I wish I could make it on that day, but I'm at chinese class till 9pm
unfortunately. I'll try for the next one though, you should make a mailing
list or something!

~~~
wheels
I'm sure we'll go later than 9:00 p.m. The last few times we've done startup-y
dinners here there were folks around until 1:00 or so. :-)

~~~
markessien
I'll see if I can make it and tell you!

------
david927
Sounds great. I'm in Prague and can't make this one, but let me know the next
one and I'll do my best. david927 at gmail

------
jay888
Is there any Startup dinners in Boston area ?

------
thetable
Thanks for hosting, this was a ton of fun!

------
thetable
I'll try to make it!

------
mick_m
From his linked-in profile: "... recently aquiring permanent residence from
the German Bureau ..."

Things must be going _really_ bad in America.

~~~
wheels
Well, I've been in Germany since 2002, but I wasn't eligible for permanent
residence in 2008.

